# Bump on P's chin



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I saw a red in my lfs that had a pretty big wart looking bump on his chin. What is it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Another Red that hit the tank glass...nothing to worry about...sometimes due to stress, sometimes due to aggressive behaviour (attacking trough glass)!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, it is caused by rubbing against the glass


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I see, I see. I just wondered if it was unhealthy in any way.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> I see, I see. I just wondered if it was unhealthy in any way.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 Nope, it is normal. It could be a sign that the tank is getting a little small for them, but my rhom had it from trying to get at my pygos through the glass.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Nope, it is normal. It could be a sign that the tank is getting a little small for them, but my rhom had it from trying to get at my pygos through the glass.


that must of been a cool site


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

I feed my natts hikari cichilid gold pellets (the floating type) and i have a hang on the back filter. sometimes the pellts get pushed behind the return of the filter and my natts rack their chins pretty hard going for the pellets. i can here it from the other side of the room


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All mentioned regarding stress, attacking (bumping) against glass and space are all factors. Nothing to stress about, in due time that bump will go away with propper caring!!!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Innes said:


> yeah, it is caused by rubbing against the glass


 Just like Innes said its from rubbing on the glass. But it will not go away unless the fish stops rubbing against the glass. It may even turn into a growth which you will cut off. Until then a bigger tank may not be the answer. Some Piranhas are aggressive and attack anything that moves. If thats the case the bump will never go away.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a giant zit....


----------



## rts9364 (May 31, 2003)

Thanks guys, I was about to post the exact same question. I have 3 reds in a 55, and one of them has repeatedly been getting those bumps on his chin. Today I noticed another one had one and became more concerned. The glass thing makes a lot of sense though...they sometimes go crazy when I walk by the tank and I can hear them hitting the glass. Thanks again.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rts9364 said:


> Thanks guys, I was about to post the exact same question. I have 3 reds in a 55, and one of them has repeatedly been getting those bumps on his chin. Today I noticed another one had one and became more concerned. The glass thing makes a lot of sense though...they sometimes go crazy when I walk by the tank and I can hear them hitting the glass. Thanks again.


 welcome to p-fury
and its great that we already helped u out 
if u have any ? just ask


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rts9364 said:


> Thanks guys, I was about to post the exact same question. I have 3 reds in a 55, and one of them has repeatedly been getting those bumps on his chin. Today I noticed another one had one and became more concerned. The glass thing makes a lot of sense though...they sometimes go crazy when I walk by the tank and I can hear them hitting the glass. Thanks again.


Welcome to PFury


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Didnt see that your a new member.. WELCOME as well!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ah welcome RTS!!!!!!
This is the top place for any Piranha questions, you'll also have a laugh as well


----------

